

Virtru, A Secure Email App Built By An Ex-NSA Engineer, Raises $6M  - intull
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/virtru-a-secure-email-app-built-by-an-ex-nsa-engineer-raises-6m/

======
damnmachine
I hate to state the obvious but...is anyone going to want to use a product
generated by NSA employees? Their crypto skills aside?

